# "After America Comes North America" Patraeus Boasts



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

?After America Comes North America,? Gen. Petraeus Boasts



> "After America comes North America," Petraeus said confidently in answering the question about what comes after the United States, the theme of the panel discussion. "Are we on the threshold of the North American decade, question mark? I threw that away - threw away the question mark - and boldly proclaimed the coming North American decade, says the title now." He also boasted about how the three economies have been put "together" over the last 20 years as part of the "implementation" of the North American Free Trade Act.


I'm sure most of you are aware of the years-old plan to remove the North American borders and create one, large, entity. Here is a man who swore an oath to the constitution who is a member of the globalist groups that hold no loyalty to a nation and are not at all concerned with our God-given rights and liberty, making it clear that what many informed people fear might happen is, in fact, well on its way to becoming reality.

Please, read this article. Especially you folks who find such things hard to accept. Afterward, think about the massive invasion occurring at the southern border. It is a flood of competing cultures and language. This is a clear and calculated assault on our society.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

On top of this, consider also how the south of the border criminal element is pouring into the nation, too. Local PDs that already have to deal with the organized criminal activity from imported gangs aren't the only entities that understand things are only going to get worse. Some entities are looking forward to the liberty-grabbing solutions ready for the situations that are being created.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

No surprise "D". It's all about power and wealth. And when you have both of those, especially on a global scale, you don't need a Constitution to protect you. Individually, they are their OWN, "Constitution". And WE, are their entertainment, as well as their nemesis. This is not about the greater good of humanity, it is about the greater good of select individuals. Absolute power does indeed, corrupt absolutely. 

And unless people wake up and see this, it is a foregone conclusion.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

The terrain and rough journey illegal immigrants face is much harsher than any piddly ass obstacles we have set before them.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Uhm. Let me see. How can I put this.
NO SHIT!
Why do you think we have the savior O.Hussien as President. 
He's clean. 
And later when it's found out he really wasn't a natural born citizen,well, what did he really hurt? 
And now the Republicans have there not white not a natural born citizen many want for president. And this one is REALLY not a natural born citizen. He just renounced his Canadian citizenship. 
You are being conditioned. 
I am sure the usual suspects will be along shortly to denounce it. I am convinced these people are not ignorant but are actively attempting to thwart the discussion of such topics. They let the discussion go for a short period. When the discussion changes from concurrence of it being true to what to do about it they jump in with straw man arguments to change the discussion from concur acne and what to do to you are tinfoil hat paranoid. See. It's a little knowledge at a time they want you to have. Give you a little. Get used to it. Control your consumption of it. Give you a little more. Little by little. It's how the slippery slope works. It's how incremental change works. It's how progressivism works. I would give good examples but it would derail the thread. Just remember. What ever small victory you give them, it won't satisfy them. They will come back for more. Firearms regulations are a good example. They got their "assault weapons ban" then they started to go after handguns. Why are they going so crazy right now over an "assault weapons ban" ? Because they LOST ground. Now they are freaking out trying to make it up. But now we know. We know what they are doing. 
We know what they are doing.
Be vigilant.
Give them no quarter.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Not with out war!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I, for one, always thought his name sounded a little too much like "betray us" ... just sayin'


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The evil Pelosi thing said while at the southern border, " we are all Americans". Insinuating we are all North Americans and no border should exist. I believe that it is coming and some BS amnesty pardon will be the next step. This November elections may be the most important of our lives. 
God Save This Great Republic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The evil Pelosi thing said while at the southern border, " we are all Americans". Insinuating we are all North Americans and no border should exist. I believe that it is coming and some BS amnesty pardon will be the next step. This November elections may be the most important of our lives.
> God Save This Great Republic.


The republic has already been lost and replaced with a democracy. Their next step is an oligarchy over the entire continent. Yes, I agree; the insane immigration policy is to dilute our society to a point where there will be no resistance.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

What resistance? Talking with the politicians and agreeing to compromise is not resistance. All the government is doing now is firming up they're plans and removing as much possible armed violence as they can before they start with the overt forced compliance. They just didn't expect the whinny people to be so lazy and not help the government force gun control. The government staged violent acts will become more blatant and bloody soon enough as I'm sure they have plenty of martyrs of dumb liberals lined up already, they just don't know they're martyrs.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

And he says it as if it were a foregone conclusion. It would mean the end of U.S. independence and our Constitution. We would be the American version of the EU. The BIG question is how would they accomplish this? 

Current and future threats from our own government are what keep me up at night, not an EMP attack.


----------

